# San Diego airport pickup fees



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

San Diego airport pickup fees.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Just had my first pickups yesterday, got clipped for nearly $5 fee on top of commission. Flat fee, not percentage of fare. Tell me about your pickups so far and how this effects your motivation to deal with parking fees as well if you miss 10 minute grace period. A real punch in the gut, would lose money on any rides under $10. Not worth the luggage and hassle of waiting for customers. Another uber bust of promised extra revenue rides. Has anyone taken a Lyft airport pickup yet? Let us know their flat fee rate. Pretty sure the airport only charged livery drivers 2.50 per pickup. Please leave some info to compare companies charges. Just read it's a 3.76 plus the $1 insurance fee, so update my figures to 4.76 flat fee deduction off ride fare. Anything downtown is a loser. Have to cherry pick and piss off tired travelers, high risk reward challenge.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> Just had my first pickups yesterday, got clipped for nearly $5 fee on top of commission. Flat fee, not percentage of fare. Tell me about your pickups so far and how this effects your motivation to deal with parking fees as well if you miss 10 minute grace period. A real punch in the gut, would lose money on any rides under $10. Not worth the luggage and hassle of waiting for customers. Another uber bust of promised extra revenue rides. Has anyone taken a Lyft airport pickup yet? Let us know their flat fee rate. Pretty sure the airport only charged livery drivers 2.50 per pickup. Please leave some info to compare companies charges. Just read it's a 3.76 plus the $1 insurance fee, so update my figures to 4.76 flat fee deduction off ride fare. Anything downtown is a loser. Have to cherry pick and piss off tired travelers, high risk reward challenge.
> Thanks,


there's no way the airport can be profitable for uberx driver unless you're just passing by and get lucky and get a trip. Black & SUV can afford to wait an hour for a trip but not an uberx driver. a trip downtown for a black driver is 25 bucks, its only 5 or 6 dollars for an uberx driver, right?

SUV and black can pick up curbside and we don't have to pay the fee but that's what we're paying big bucks for that privilege.


----------

